
Farewell to Node.js v5, Preparing for v7 - brianshaler
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/community/v5-to-v7/
======
brianshaler
Standard Node.js, Javascript, and npm vitrol aside, I think this post covers
an interesting topic of balancing progress with stability. I'm sure everyone
has their own opinion on what is too fast (breaking things) or too slow
(lacking modern language features and engine improvements), but the model they
describe seems to do a pretty good job of appeasing both agile and inertial
clients.

Still, a rapid release cycle for the engine could wreak (and to some extent
_has wreaked_ ) havoc with the npm module ecosystem not keeping up.

